# Venison bologna without casings



## Rippy (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey everyone I’m new here and to smoking and have a question on doing my bologna. I have 5lbs of pure venison mixed with tender quick sitting in the fridge waiting to add everything else tomorrow.I normally make it in the oven wrapped in foil but now going to try it in a electric 30”master built smoker making my logs 2”x12 without casings.My questions are what temp should I be smoking at and is this even going to work without casings? Thanks for any help you guys and gals can give


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 29, 2018)

look thru some of this .
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/venison-bear-logs.280252/#post-1883250
I think day 3 gives you temps he used . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ef-logs-slightly-hot-bearcarver-qview.103811/


----------



## Rippy (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for the help this was exactly what I was needing


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 29, 2018)

Don't forget to thank bear when you see him . Let us know how it turns out . Hope you are adding some fat to the mix .


----------



## Rippy (Dec 29, 2018)

I will and I never have before I’m already committed on this round


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 29, 2018)

If you like it all venison , that's how you should make it .


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 30, 2018)

Venison bacon is another thing for ground meat. Search on here a lot of people have posted it.

At first, when I heard this, I thought, eww, they are slicing fatty venison flanks and cooking it, but that is not the case. It looks really good.


----------

